# Autoimmune thyroid probs & gluten intolerance?



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

I was diagnosed almost 2 months ago as hypothyroid (TSH was 15.4 with RR .4-4.0, FT4 .8). I recently had my thyroid antibodies tested (TPO) and they came back crazy high (869.7 on a RR of 0-9, no that is not a typo!). I am only 27 and have had hypothyroid related symptoms since at least age 17 (when they first tested my TSH).

Anyway, I have been doing a lot of reading lately and discovered that many of my intestinal symptoms are similar to Celiac's disease, along with MANY other symptoms that I have. Apparently autoimmune thyroid people have a higher risk for Celiac's.

I have tried to go gluten-free for a few days, and even on those few days I feel SO much better - no diarrhea, no bloating/gas, brain is much more "on top" of things, less muscle aches, and not as tired. On the days that I've "slipped" (having bread or pasta) I have felt worse the rest of the day, and the next day been in a complete brain fog and exhausted, and nauseous.

I asked my doc for a Celiac's test, and he did the TTG IGA w/reflex (Endomysial) blood work (just writing exactly what it says on the sheet!). My results came back at 9 on a RR of 0-19, which he says is normal and I do not have Celiac's.

I am wondering what to do from here? All of this thyroid stuff is so new to me, that I just don't have time to thoroughly research Celiac's as well. But I feel so much better when I don't eat bread or pasta, and almost have a visceral reaction even when thinking about eating those again.

Can anyone tell me more what these test results mean? Or where (if anywhere) I should go from here?

THANK YOU!!


----------



## Bunker (Jun 27, 2011)

The gold standard for gluten is really how you feel when you eat it.

I would not recommend anyone eat something that disagrees with them like you describe.

But I too am gluten free with no evidence via blood tests that I have a "real" problem with it. It just makes me feel horrible, so I stopped eating it.

I did feel so much better at first that I hoped it was the solution I was looking for. But in the end I figured out a few more foods that disagree with me badly, and yet I still have problems. Just now, 4 years after going gluten free, I have found a large nodule on my thyroid and I am pursuing a diagnosis of whatever is going on in there.

From reading around here I gather that it is very common for a lot of folks with thyroid problems to also have a problem with gluten. Surprised the heck outta me to see how many people here are gluten free already!


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

I've read on different thyroid groups that you can test in the normal range and still have celiac/gluten intolerance...if eating gluten free makes you feel much better I"d stick with it. I"m going to start eating gluten free too and see if it makes a difference in how I feel.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

From what I understand from a close friend with Celiac, the only difinitive test is a biopsy of the small intestines.

Also, once someone with celiac begins to eat GF, the antibodies calm down and won't show on a test since gluten is not aggravating them.

I had IBS since I was about 20 and have a close relative with Celiac. I was also tested by the doc with one blood test that came back negative. Since I've been GF, my IBS has calmed down a lot and I think I only had one problem in months. (it's possible I had gluten that stirred it up, since gluten is hidden in everything) I don't know if I really have celiac or if it's just a gluten intolerance, but being GF is working for me plus it lowered my TPO antibodies so I stick with it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Enigma said:


> I was diagnosed almost 2 months ago as hypothyroid (TSH was 15.4 with RR .4-4.0, FT4 .8). I recently had my thyroid antibodies tested (TPO) and they came back crazy high (869.7 on a RR of 0-9, no that is not a typo!). I am only 27 and have had hypothyroid related symptoms since at least age 17 (when they first tested my TSH).
> 
> Anyway, I have been doing a lot of reading lately and discovered that many of my intestinal symptoms are similar to Celiac's disease, along with MANY other symptoms that I have. Apparently autoimmune thyroid people have a higher risk for Celiac's.
> 
> ...


You may not have Celiac for which I am glad but apparently you do have Gluten Intolerance so stay gluten-free.

When you had the lab test for Celiac; were you gluten-free at that time?

You could not force me to eat anything w/gluten. I do not have Celiac but I am gluten intolerant. I have been gluten-free for well over 15 years; just can't remember when I quit. Maybe 20 years.

As you know, TPO is "suggestive" of many things.

TPO
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

And this is interesting as it is "suggestive!

Tissue Transglutaminase Antibody, IgA: The presence of tissue transglutaminase (tTG) IgA antibody may suggest the possibility of certain gluten-sensitive enteropathies such as celiac disease and dermatitis herpetiformis.

So I interpret that to mean that even though it is low in the range, there is something afoot.
http://www.aruplab.com/guides/ug/tests/0050734.jsp

You will find the above under the interpretive data.

Meanwhile; easy to solve the problem. Just don't eat glutens and feel good every day of your life! That's the criteria.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I am a celiac and my daughter was having the some similar digestive issues that I had at her age. She went gluten free (about two years now) and has felt better since. Is she a celiac? Who knows but it really doesn't matter because either she is or she is gluten intolerant. I tell everyone being tested not to go through with the biopsy for celiac. It is invasive and not incredibly accurate if they miss the damaged part of your small intestines.

The real proof is how your body feels on a gluten free diet, if you are gluten sensitive or celiac you will know within a week or two after starting the diet and you will look back about 6 months later and realize how many odd little symptoms you had and eliminated on a gluten free diet.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree. I was never tested but having the thyroid business decided it might help improve my situation, and it has. Pretty easy to do for such great results in a short time. I would encourage folks to give it a try. My daughter made me some delicious GF brownies, which I will ration because i do not wish to gain weight.


----------

